# Jaia's Getting Neutered Tomorrow...



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

... and I'm a wreck. I HATE the thought of this. He's all brushed pretty and his nails are trimmed. I have been conditioning him to the Elizabethan-collar today because I know he's going to need it and I don't want to spring it on him when he's hurting...

He has an undescended testicle, so it's going to be major surgery... Ugh! I feel SO bad for him!

Please send good thoughts for my sad boy tomorrow.
Thank You!


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sending good luck vibes!

how old is he anyway ? just curious!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

He's 17 months.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww he's adorable, give him a hug for me too!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You might want to have them ultrasound to see if he even has a 2nd testicle (or just locate it) This will help them not just go in and explore around!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Poor baby! He'll be fine though. The undescended testicle is more major than a simple neuter, but no worse than a spay, and I didn't need the collar for either Dena or Keefer. It will probably be harder on you!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante was cryptorchid as well. 
I did have his hips x-rayed as long as he was under for OFA Prelim.
The recovery went smoothly though he was chomping at the leash by the time he got his stitches out.

I did have to use the double t-shirt method with him as he would worry at the stitches by the 3rd day. If I was gone it was Elizabethan collar, if I was home it was double t-shirts.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

We are having his hips X-rayed, too.

GS Mom, that's a good idea. I didn't know they might only have one. Is that common? 

What is the double T-shirt method? My husband has a lot of extra t-shirts.









Thanks!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I put Dante's head through the neck hole and a front leg through each sleeve, then his tail through the neck hole and a back leg through each sleeve.
I then gathered up the excess material at his back (made it snug) and just used a rubberband to secure it.

The only







was the fact they both had to come off for potty runs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Jaia home yet???


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you, yes, I brought him home on the same day. He's fine. He wants to lick at his bits, but other than that (and the fact that I got MAYBE 3 hours sleep) everything is fine. He's very vocal and all through the night there were moans and whines. I'm going to try the t-shirts today because he absolutely hates the head collar. 

Thanks for all the good wishes and thoughts!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante HATED the collar too and I would feel so bad when I left for work with him in the collar and in his crate.
We both liked evenings and weekends much better and using the t-shirts.








Glad to hear it went well, did they have any trouble finding the testicle?
My then vet said Dante's was the hardest she'd ever had and she'd probably suggest ultra sounds in the future to find the location.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

The vet said there was no trouble at all. And after 24 hours home, Jaia is doing GREAT! I've been leashed to him those 24 hours and will keep that up but DH is walking him right now. (Freedom! LOL) Jaia wants to play with B'asia and go out and run in the field... It's going to be a long 10 days for both of us. 

The T-shirts work fine, but as you said, it's a pain for potty time. I will use the cone at night and a combination of t-shirts and constant observation during the day. 

Thanks for your help!


----------

